# Jamie Lee Hair Color Poll



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This poor babeee is about to have wisdom teeth removed, but now to more important things, what color hair do you like best


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey chickenboy do you like blondes..... Cuz I'll take anything Bahaha


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I was told i cant comment on this subject!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

SHE'S HAWT  ,lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Aint nothing beter than dark straight hair and platform shoes.. jus sayin


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

chickenboy...dude...really?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yup!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What hair?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

You guys are funny


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

She needs a Trod doo!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You guys are funny


You shouldn't have hijacked my "daily diva" thread. Just cuz it wasn't about you, sometimes you should let it be, just sayin.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> You shouldn't have hijacked my "diva" thread


I said I was Sowwy


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I'm partial to brunettes and black labs. And I'm old enough to say that it is not necessarily in that order


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Whatever makes her happy!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

looks good in both to me


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps she should die it red for the cook off.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think bald women are HOTT!!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> You shouldn't have hijacked my "daily diva" thread. Just cuz it wasn't about you, sometimes you should let it be, just sayin.


ouch....


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps she should die it red for the cook off.


X2! I loves dem redheads.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps she should die it red for the cook off.


 might turn white after all her tooffs get pulled friday :slimer:


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

brunettes smolder like a pile of charcoal.
i'm all for hair augmentation, but not if it means going blonde.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Dark.....................boom......


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

x2


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hair ?...she would still be a cutie if she was bald headed 

Your call Jaime...blonde, or brunette, your a beauty no matter what the color in my opinion....lol.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful either way!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Hair ?...she would still be a cutie if she was bald headed
> 
> Your call Jaime...blonde, or brunette, your a beauty no matter what the color in my opinion....lol.


Thanks bocephus. I enjoyed being a brunette but I love being a blonde, that way when I say or do something stupid I can blame it on the hair.
Blondes have more fun anyway......


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Not to hijack the Jamie thread but I went brunette last night - I don't recognize the woman in my mirror!! lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

brunette and blonde!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm.... both!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

dbarham said:


> brunette and blonde!


There ya go part it down the middle 50 / 50. You will be fine if only showing profile.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

spirit said:


> Not to hijack the Jamie thread but I went brunette last night - I don't recognize the woman in my mirror!! lol


How do you like it?!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who cares...as long as the curtains match the rug.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

She's pretty either way, but I think brunette suits her better.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> How do you like it?!


I'm not sure. One minute I like it, then next I go "What were you thinking?" I'm going to add some highlights tomorrow then I think I'll be happy. If not, I know how to change it back! lol


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is SWS? His vote is surely the one that counts most...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spirit said:


> I'm not sure. One minute I like it, then next I go "What were you thinking?" I'm going to add some highlights tomorrow then I think I'll be happy. If not, I know how to change it back! lol


I just got mine highlighted last night bc I was tired of the dark. Going dark is like childbirth... you do it again once you forget how painful it was. LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

spirit said:


> I'm not sure. One minute I like it, then next I go "What were you thinking?" I'm going to add some highlights tomorrow then I think I'll be happy. If not, I know how to change it back! lol


I went into shock when I first did it but then it grew on me. I left it dark for about 5 months and just went back blonde a couple weeks ago....i feel better being blonde!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I just got mine highlighted last night bc I was tired of the dark. Going dark is like childbirth... you do it again once you forget how painful it was. LOL


I saw your picture, it looks great!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Jamie, I did it for my Grandma. She's 96 and I'm going to see her in a few days. She had a mild stroke last week and is kind of confused now. I think she'll recognize me easier with my natural color. When she was totally at herself she couldn't get used to me being blonde, when I get home, if I'm still not used to it, I'll go back. I've been blonde for about 10 years so dark is hard to get used to.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I saw your picture, it looks great!


Thanks! Now if I could just get it to look like he did, we'd be alright. LOL. I think free hairstyling lessons should be included with any new cut.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

spirit said:


> Jamie, I did it for my Grandma. She's 96 and I'm going to see her in a few days. She had a mild stroke last week and is kind of confused now. I think she'll recognize me easier with my natural color. When she was totally at herself she couldn't get used to me being blonde, when I get home, if I'm still not used to it, I'll go back. I've been blonde for about 10 years so dark is hard to get used to.


well that's very kind hearted of you!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Thanks! Now if I could just get it to look like he did, we'd be alright. LOL. I think free hairstyling lessons should be included with any new cut.


I missed the pic, where is it?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Thanks! Now if I could just get it to look like he did, we'd be alright. LOL. I think free hairstyling lessons should be included with any new cut.


I can never make it look they way they do, I hate it!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

spirit said:


> I missed the pic, where is it?


Facebook


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spirit said:


> I missed the pic, where is it?


She saw it on my Facebook, but here it is.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice txgoddess!! I like it!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Ontherocks said:


> Where is SWS? His vote is surely the one that counts most...


so you're saying that Jamie can't do something on her own without his approval?

:rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Blonde looks good but,.....

brunette,

Have Mercy !!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spirit said:


> Nice txgoddess!! I like it!


Thanks!

Poor chickenboy had his thread jacked again.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*My theory...*

There are more good looking blondes in the world BUT the best looking women are brunettes!!

My wife just went from dark brown hair to jet black!! Speechless...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

You girls need to quit worrying about hair color, and start the planning phase for winning the cookoff. Win at all cost. Have fun guys, I mean Girls.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> so you're saying that Jamie can't do something on her own without his approval?
> 
> :rotfl:


Naaa, just sayin' she probably cares more about what HE thinks than what us heathens think.......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

YoungGun1 said:


> There are more good looking blondes in the world BUT the best looking women are brunettes!!
> 
> My wife just went from dark brown hair to jet black!! Speechless...


Blond is a state of mind. I think you'd almost have to be a woman to understand it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> who cares...as long as the curtains match the rug.


Amen bruda! :camera:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Ted Gentry said:


> You girls need to quit worrying about hair color, and start the planning phase for winning the cookoff. Win at all cost. Have fun guys.


I don't think any of us are in the cook-off. We're hecklers.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Blond is a state of mind. *I think you'd almost have to be a woman to understand it.*


That is the case with 99.9% of the stuff women do/say!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

YoungGun1 said:


> That is the case with 99.9% of the stuff women do/say!!


You don't have to understand it. Just obey.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> who cares...as long as the curtains match the rug.


Rugs are SOOOO 1990's......just sayin'!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You don't have to understand it. Just obey.


I learned (before I got married) that I can be right...or happy!! Not both!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

YoungGun1 said:


> I learned (before I got married) that I can be right...or happy!! Not both!


You're pretty smart for a young feller. :rotfl:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You don't have to understand it. Just obey.


Ha Ha


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> You're pretty smart for a young feller. :rotfl:


My wife won't go as far as "smart", all I get is "fast learner"...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good ether way to me. Leave it the way it is! If it aint broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Blond is a state of mind. I think you'd almost have to be a woman to understand it.


It would have to be because there isn't a man alive that can.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Blondes rock!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I don't think any of us are in the cook-off. We're hecklers.


I'm not even going to attempt a guess at what the nice word is for hecklers. One can only wonder.
Would hecklers be non participants?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> well that's very kind hearted of you!


Awwww! And I lied ... a little....actually, I forgot. I went brunette a few years ago for about 7 hrs - except my braid, I left it blond. lol


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Guys, either get a life or a drool bucket. Geesh.
(no offense intended to Jamie)


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Ted Gentry said:


> I'm not even going to attempt a guess at what the nice word is for hecklers. One can only wonder.
> Would hecklers be non participants?


Hecklers are the non-participants that make fun of/annoy the participants.



spirit said:


> Awwww! And I lied ... a little....actually, I forgot. I went brunette a few years ago for about 7 hrs - except my braid, I left it blond. lol


I like the blond. It seems to suit you better.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

drfishalot said:


> Guys, either get a life or a drool bucket. Geesh.
> (no offense intended to Jamie)


Really?:headknock


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting thread..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Ontherocks said:


> Rugs are SOOOO 1990's......just sayin'!


i prefer good ol' waxed floors.........just sayin'.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

dark


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I like it in a pony tail, so it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Ontherocks said:


> Rugs are SOOOO 1990's......just sayin'!


Maybe,but nicely trimmed shrubs around the flower bed are still in.

Boom.......i am the Cool Hand thats why i always type it after every post...:headknock

i don't have Tapatalk or Iphone so this was typed from my laptop:work:


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I really don't understand why women think going blonde is an improvement. Personally I think long brown hair is the most beautiful.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> She saw it on my Facebook, but here it is.


:rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Blondes have more fun anyway......


I agree.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jamie Lee is becoming quite a 2Cool celebrity. Brunette


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I love blond! :an6:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you guys are going to give SWS a nervous breakdown... LOL

jet black would be cool


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

She needs to go red.:work:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not trying to hijack, trust me, but how does this thread not get deleted when there is talk about shaving/dying bushes, yet another one gets shut down yesterday that spoke about a girl or guys total "number"???

Makes no sense. Im going to reincarnate Pistol58 as Pistolette, with a HOT avatar


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Im not trying to hijack, trust me, but how does this thread not get deleted when there is talk about shaving/dying bushes, yet another one gets shut down yesterday that spoke about a girl or guys total "number"???
> 
> Makes no sense. Im going to reincarnate Pistol58 as Pistolette, with a HOT avatar


Troll!:work:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Who's Jamie Lee?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Troll!:work:


Oh yeah, Im SUUUCHHH a troll....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Oh yeah, Im SUUUCHHH a troll....


lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

this thread is TFF!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Im not trying to hijack, trust me, but how does this thread not get deleted when there is talk about shaving/dying bushes, yet another one gets shut down yesterday that spoke about a girl or guys total "number"???
> 
> Makes no sense. Im going to reincarnate Pistol58 as Pistolette, with a HOT avatar


ho's before bro's


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*hair don't matter... Personality*

I don't care what color hair she has... GORGEOUS!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Oh yeah, Im SUUUCHHH a troll....


thats been around the block, alot


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

almost 3,000 views on a thread about a chicks hair color...on a fishing forum??? maybe 2cool needs a "Beauty and Fashion Advice" section...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> you guys are going to give SWS a nervous breakdown... LOL
> 
> jet black would be cool


Hmmm Jet black that could be hot in a gothy sorta way.. Dont worry IJ no nervous breakdown here bro. 95% of the dudes on here and other related threads are old enough to be her father, some even grampas, the rest she wouldnt look twice at. I go home with her every night. Some people have reality and some have dreams and some even have fantasies.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> almost 3,000 views on a thread about a chicks hair color...on a fishing forum??? maybe 2cool needs a "Beauty and Fashion Advice" section...


Or some of these fools need a cold shower or a fat girl. :slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Or some of these fools need a cold shower or a fat girl. :slimer:


exactly...i've had to bite my tongue today cuz i got my hand slapped yesterday...they're watchin me!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Chickenboy,where did all those worms go that were in that can?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jealousy means you care. how sweet.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> almost 3,000 views on a thread about a chicks hair color...on a fishing forum??? maybe 2cool needs a "Beauty and Fashion Advice" section...


Ooooh! I vote for that!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> jealousy means you care. how sweet.


You will alway be sweeter than me Gibby Poo.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hmmm Jet black that could be hot in a gothy sorta way.. Dont worry IJ no nervous breakdown here bro. 95% of the dudes on here and other related threads are old enough to be her father, some even grampas, the rest she wouldnt look twice at. I go home with her every night. Some people have reality and some have dreams and some even have fantasies.


It's hard being in that 5 percetile group. :slimer:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> You will alway be sweeter than me Gibby Poo.


Thats just nasty.....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Thats just nasty.....


Hey! You leave my pookie-wookie alone!!! Lol


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Hey! You leave my pookie-wookie alone!!! Lol


Sorry......your right thats none of my bidnizz.....not judging.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What do y'all think Long Pole should do with his hair??? He needs some dreads or sumthin...Don't you think? He looks way too caucasion for his style...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Would I get over 3k views on everything I posted on 2cool if this was my avatar??


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> Would I get over 3k views on everything I posted on 2cool if this was my avatar??


That is disturbing.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Would I get over 3k views on everything I posted on 2cool if this was my avatar??


yes you would, people wouldnt be able to stop looking at how disturbing it is


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What do y'all think Long Pole should do with his hair??? He needs some dreads or sumthin...Don't you think? He looks way too caucasion for his style...


Longpole is Malibu's most wanted....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What do y'all think Long Pole should do with his hair??? He needs some dreads or sumthin...Don't you think? He looks way too caucasion for his style...


Frickin stalker!! 

Btw, you getz no respect being blonde...just sayin.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> Longpole is Malibu's most wanted....


Betta watch outz...B-Rad will bust onez out hiz winda.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Frickin stalker!!
> 
> Btw, you getz no respect being blonde...just sayin.


Iz you rockin a .22??? :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Iz you rockin a .22??? :slimer:


 .
You'z know I keepz tha duece-duece handy!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Frickin stalker!!
> 
> Btw, you getz no respect being blonde...just sayin.


hmm... really? why is that exactly?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Betta watch outz...B-Rad will bust onez out hiz winda.


Fo shizzle my blizznitch


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> hmm... really? why is that exactly?


Cause in B-Radz hood they all dye their hair blonde.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

But seriously, I think dark in the winter and blonde in the summer. 

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Cause in B-Radz hood they all dye their hair blonde.


And uurrnge.....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> And uurrnge.....


Dose are da real gangstaz...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hmmm Jet black that could be hot in a gothy sorta way.. Dont worry IJ no nervous breakdown here bro. 95% of the dudes on here and other related threads are old enough to be her father, some even grampas, the rest she wouldnt look twice at. I go home with her every night. Some people have reality and some have dreams and some even have fantasies.


23 and 29, that could make you a sugar daddy if you want to talk about age...LOL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> Would I get over 3k views on everything I posted on 2cool if this was my avatar??


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like the poll speaks the truth--guys like dark hair-- not blonds


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

haparks said:


> looks like the poll speaks the truth--guys like dark hair-- not blonds


Well it's a good thing I care about what I like and not what everyone else likes! I like blonde


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

All opinions appreciated though......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like girls! 


Typed in my best Slopoke font...


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

haparks said:


> looks like the poll speaks the truth--guys like dark hair-- not blonds


Only because *RED* wasn't a choice in the poll! :fireworks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blonde, of course.... I HATE to lose arguments..

(and, besides...old men look better walking into a room with a beautiful 20 year old blonde on each arm. )


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well it's a good thing I care about what I like and not what everyone else likes! I like blonde


Blonde looks more natural on you, respectfully sayin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Blonde looks more natural on you, respectfully sayin.


Agreed... that dark hair just makes her look smarter. :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Agreed... that dark hair just makes her look smarter. :slimer:


Ouch!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Agreed... that dark hair just makes her look smarter. :slimer:


Well I went to the eye doctor last week for the first time in like 12 years and had to get glasses....Since I appear stupid as a blonde, maybe the glasses will help out. Chithead!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well I went to the eye doctor last week for the first time in like 12 years and had to get glasses....Since I appear stupid as a blonde, maybe the glasses will help out. Chithead!


That should do it! Maybe a pen protector in your pocket too! LOL :slimer:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Aint nothing beter than dark straight hair and platform shoes.. jus sayin


yup - but then again - ahhh never mind.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> almost 3,000 views on a thread about a chicks hair color...on a fishing forum??? maybe 2cool needs a "Beauty and Fashion Advice" section...





txgoddess said:


> Ooooh! I vote for that!


close, but nope.. what we need is a Jamie Lee section, and don't give SWS access to it. LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> close, but nope.. what we need is a Jamie Lee section, and don't give SWS access to it. LOL


 Dont be skeered.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I like girls!
> 
> Typed in my best Slopoke font...


Me, too!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hell! Poke is in the house. only took 14 pages........


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Blonde










or Brunette???









U decide!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hell! Poke is in the house. only took 14 pages........


Change your settings to 60 posts per page and it's only 3 pages.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


IBTL


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


She likes it....they all do


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hell! Poke is in the house. only took 14 pages........


I try to avoid controversial topics.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


They're not married. You still have a chance Bro. What's your gross annual income?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


Seems like it...now head south.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They're not married. You still have a chance Bro. What's your gross annual income?


 Minus all applicable garnishments.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


what do you consider old?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


What's your definition of horny?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

el julio said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it very odd that a bunch of horny old men flirt with a 23 year old girl on the internet while her husband sets back and uses it all for self assurance?


a thread about the rapture beginning on may 21st and the world coming to an end a few months later - 13 posts. a thread about jamie lee's hair color - 143 posts.

does that tell you anything about our society?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you determine "men"?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> what do you consider old?


You :slimer:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> a thread about the rapture beginning on may 21st and the world coming to an end a few months later - 13 posts. a thread about jamie lee's hair color - 143 posts.
> 
> does that tell you anything about our society?


We have our priorities in order.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> a thread about the rapture beginning on may 21st and the world coming to an end a few months later - 13 posts. a thread about jamie lee's hair color - 143 posts.
> 
> *does that tell you anything about our society?*


That we are more easily fooled by L'Oreal than by Chicken Little?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Brunettes, I used to like blonds but the older I get the more partial to dark hair I become. They both look great though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"If she gots hair, I'm there" Teefus is nice too! LOL


----------



## ComancheRemmers (Nov 17, 2010)

Can we please have a both button


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> a thread about the rapture beginning on may 21st and the world coming to an end a few months later - 13 posts. a thread about jamie lee's hair color - 143 posts.
> 
> does that tell you anything about our society?


Yeah Jamie's hair is real!!!!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nature never gets it wrong!

The curtains should match the carpet!

ok, ok, Mods... i'll go quitely... but i ain't appologizn.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> Nature never gets it wrong!
> 
> The curtains should match the carpet!
> 
> ok, ok, Mods... i'll go quitely... but i ain't appologizn.


If that held true ... most women would be bald ... :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> If that held true ... most women would be bald ... :slimer:


Gotta spread it....have this for now. :shamrock:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> If that held true ... most women would be bald ... :slimer:


Thats a self induced alteration!!!


----------

